# Happy New Year to all.



## Mike001 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone and a Happy New Year in Advance.
Now the 21st has past the shortest day and of course the end of the world prophesied by so many I figured that as we are all still here it’s appropriate to wish all a HAPPY NEW YEAR.
Mike001


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Mike and Happy New Year also. Yep--we all survived the end of the world on the 21st and than means if I'm lucky I'll still get to start collecting Social Security in another 15 month or so-Hahaha,,,


Gene


----------

